# Free database access of Model RR Trackplans



## Atlanta (Apr 29, 2019)

Hey Ya'll,

the Model Railroader Magazin gives free access to their trackplan databases of older issueses.

Specially for beginners of our hobby a well source for interesting layouts.

Ya Ingo


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Looks like you have to be a subscriber to download anything.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

yep, have to subscribe first to get access .....


* 
*


----------



## Atlanta (Apr 29, 2019)

I am sorry about that, may be it was an offering promotion when I have seen this and saved the link a few months ago.

Another well source with guranteed free database is this one from Switzerland but in german language only.
Trackplan - Gleisplan


----------

